
An Indispensable Guide to Early American Murder - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-indispensable-guide-to-early-american-murder
======
update
> “The importance of motive in murder is vastly overrated,” he reflects. “What
> would move one person to kill another might cause a second only to laugh.”

That's food for thought

~~~
kej
That reminds me of the section on the changing standard of "reasonable" for
insanity defenses in the Illustrated Guide to Law:
[http://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=603](http://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=603)

